# Solved: ...refers to a location that is unavailable... :(((((((



## Number 18 (Dec 25, 2007)

I always remove my flash memory safely. Nothing was moved/changed...etc since last time I opened my flash. (2 weeks ago)

Just now I got this message 

...refers to a location that is unavailable. It could be on a hard drive on this computer, on a network, or on a different computer on your home network. Check to make sure that the disk is properly inserted, or that you are connected to the Internet or home network, and they try again. If it still cannot be located, the information might have been moved to a different location.

HELP

I have read a couple of solution but I'm worried that they will delete my files.

Last one was from Microsoft support saying that This problem occurs because the Windows system code page does not provide support for the Euro character. 

Could it be just coding problems?
the file name has different coding than English characters.

But again the folders open ok but the last file that contains my stuff doesn't

it like this:
4 empty folders inside each other and then the 5th folder contains everything

the 4 folders open normally (maybe because they are empty) but the last folder doesn't and I get this message.
Also all 5 folders contain the same characters.


HELP PLEASE my life is in there


----------



## Number 18 (Dec 25, 2007)

SOLVED
control panel> region and language> administrative> change system locale...


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

good find,but who or what changed the settings?


----------



## Number 18 (Dec 25, 2007)

format haha


----------

